# Medieval Weapons



## Spider (Jun 12, 2013)

Found this useful website on weapons and armor. 

Medieval Weapons


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow that is VERY useful.


----------



## Nobby (Aug 7, 2013)

Gotta love how many belong to the "torch and pitchfork" style of the peasants


----------



## WeilderOfTheMonkeyBlade (Aug 9, 2013)

Instant add to Favourites!!!!!


----------



## shwabadi (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh wow, this was exactly the kind of thing I was looking for! The pictures especially help


----------



## Spider (Aug 15, 2013)

You know what, I was just looking through this link after a long time and I realized that the tabs on the top of the site also include useful information about medieval warfare, life, torture, etc. Click on the medieval life tab and you'll get information about castles, clothing, food, drink, and more. This is a lot more helpful than I thought.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Aug 16, 2013)

One thing I appreciated was it giving the weights of swords.  As a fencer, I feel like throwing up in my mouth every time I read about a brawny warrior and his twenty-pound longsword.  There we have it, people.  historical long swords were between 2 1/2 and 5 pounds.  THANK YOU!!!!!  not enough sites give the statistics writers need.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree with Maiden here: I am also very annoyed whenever that I read about how medieval swords weighed twenty pounds, and were nothing more than brutal weapons to crush your enemies with.

The reality is that Medieval swords were light, fast and agile weapons capable of cutting off limbs and even splitting a person in half, not only the Eastern swords can do that...

Thank you Spider, that's a wonderful site =)


----------



## Spider (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm glad you guys could make use of it.


----------

